# Stambridge Flour Mill, Rochford



## Malenis (Apr 12, 2016)

A quick visit as not much left to see, glad we got there before it completely went but not one to travel any distance to see, unless it is en route or you are local. I'm surprised demolition hasn't been completed to make way for the plans for houses to be built on this site.


*A little history:*
In 1850 the town's main trade was in corn. A lot of the local produce was transported by vessels from the mills and quay at Stambridge. 

Stambridge Mill is adjacent to the River Roach and has historically been used as a mill for the transport and processing of grain. This ceased late 90s and the site has been vacant since. 


Rubble has been piled up to prevent entrance to the building, although a skinny mini could slip in the gap if they dare to brave the pigeons.

If anyone has any more history, please share as it would be interesting to know....


Stambridge Mill by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-24 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-23 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-22 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-21 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-20 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-19 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-18 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-17 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-16 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-15 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-14 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-13 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-12 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-11 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-10 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-9 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-8 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-7 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-6 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-5 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-4 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-3 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


Stambridge Mill-2 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Historic photos courtesy of other websites:



Stambridge_Mill by Malenis Photography, on Flickr



Stambridge_Mills,_near_Rochford_-_geograph.org.uk_-_122515 by Malenis Photography, on Flickr



Stambridge Mill from Stambridge Road by Malenis Photography, on Flickr


mill by Malenis Photography, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Apr 12, 2016)

Brilliant, I love the pictures and the effects you used.


----------



## krela (Apr 12, 2016)

Some really great composition there Malenis, thank you.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 12, 2016)

Very good. I like the before and after pictures lets us see what it was like in its day.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2016)

Interesting to see how it has changed through the years.Brilliant shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------

